# Sunken USN WWII submarine found



## syscom3 (Feb 17, 2010)

The Navy said today that a sunken vessel found in the Philippines’ Balabac Strait has been identified as the World War II submarine USS Flier.

The Flier, which departed Pearl Harbor in January 1944 for its first war patrol, had seen extensive action by the time it struck a mine and sank on Aug. 13, 1944.
Seventy-eight crewmen were lost when the submarine went down.
Fourteen crewmen escaped, but only eight survived the long swim to reach shore. After making their way by raft to Palawan and being protected for several weeks by local people and a guerrilla unit, the sailors were evacuated by the submarine USS Redfin.
The last surviving crewmember, Ens. Al Jacobson, devoted much of his life to finding the Flier. After his death in 2008, his family continued the search.
Using Jacobson’s notes and research, YAP Films last year was able to locate wreckage of a submarine in the area where the Flier was lost.
YAP Films provided video footage to the Naval History and Heritage Command and it was confirmed that the wreckage was that of the Flier.


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the post. 

A mine is a helluva way to go.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow, the guy looks for it for years and years, then dies and they find it....

Glad to see she's been found...


----------



## evangilder (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah, that suck that they found it after he was gone.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome home, sailors.


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Great find! Thanks!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice to see that they found one of the 52 "still on patrol".



TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice to see her found!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 18, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up, Sys. Interesting piece.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 19, 2010)

It's a shame he didn't live to see it found.


Wheels


----------

